# I don't hear a lot about Akbash



## BrownSheep (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't hear too much about Akbash on here. It is a pretty common LGD around here. I know they made up a good chunk of of the LGD's when my family still ranched.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

You are right, not even sure if I mentioned them in the other thread.
Most Akbash around these parts and those that I talk with are crosses with another LGD Breed. 
I don't know anyone with a pure Akbash.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 24, 2015)

Do you know when they came into prevalence in the USA?
I wonder if they were an early popular breed that was gradually crossed out when other breeds became popular. I know our local sheep ranches still have them along side GP's. My family had sold out in the 80's so there is a chance that was prior to other breeds moving into the area.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2015)

I read they were brought to North America in the late 70's.


----------

